# Fetish destroying my marriage.....



## dollar (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello all i have a huge problem, and i have a facesitting addiction, and i literally jus cant stop thinking about this, everyday, everyhour, everymin, 24/7, and its actually affecting my marriage, my wife who found it strange at first...
found it weird...but slowly got in to it,

Usually we would take it in turn!!s and both do the sitting....my wife wears jeans all the time, so she does it in those..and basically she would bend her knees sit on her shins, and then sit full weigh on my face,

and then, i would do the same to her also, by sitting on her face....eventually depends on the mode, my wife would grab my hair and ride my face. For me.... i would take my penis out, while sitting on her, and masturbate, but i would sit back with my sack by her nose, so she can enjoy and watch the show...

my wife enjoyed it at first, but its getting too much, and been going on for too long..and she has caught me several times, looking on the internet, for facesitting websites, now shes gotten sick and tired of it. Because she doesnt like the fact!!! im looking at other girls on the internet, while facesitting.. and decided, i stop this addiction, or leave,

has anyone else had this problem? and would i need to see someone to try and end this addiction once and for all?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Why not leave?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Your selfishness is what is damaging your relationship.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I would think that a sexual ferish in one spouse that is not enjoyed by the other spouse would probably be very damaging to a marriage. The way you describe your fetish as an addiction it makes me think you are unable to enjoy sex unless your fetish plays a role. There is a lot of room for compromise between you and your wife, especially since she has engaged with you and isn't repulsed by this fetish. So why did the compromise that once worked, stop working? What happened?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope she doesn't fart while you're doing this!


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

As with any addiction seek help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

zookeeper said:


> Your selfishness is what is damaging your relationship.


Obviously this guy has a problem. I guess everyone with problems is selfish?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Herschel said:


> Obviously this guy has a problem. I guess everyone with problems is selfish?


Are none of them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

It amazes me how man men are on here carping and embellishing ever Micky Mouse problem and quirk they have and their wives don't like. Ain't no wonder many wives look for something their whinny, wimpy, belly aching husbands don't have. Try handling it yourself for a change sparky.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

dollar said:


> has anyone else had this problem? and would i need to see someone to try and end this addiction once and for all?


What I get from reading your post is that you have a fetish combined with a tendency for obsessive compulsive behavior. At first your wife enabled you which made it worse, now she is demanding that it stop which has now made it nuclear-thermal worse. 

At the core of your issue, is your ability to self sooth. You need to ask yourself what things are giving you anxiety and be very aware of those. You also need to ask yourself what things help you calm down and feel happy and be very aware of those as well. Then trying to combine those two things in a way that allows you to return to a lifestyle that you and your wife can better manage.

Badsanta


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

jb02157 said:


> I hope she doesn't fart while you're doing this!


I needed to see this as I can't stop laughing, lol. I'm sorry if this is insensitive to his problem.  

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've had female partners "face sit" on me naked while I'm giving them oral, but never clothed. 

Damn man that's odd. What is the attraction. Do you like being suffocated?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

How many different message board websites are you going to post this nonsense on, purposely including completely *unnecessary* descriptive details of your fetish sessions? Like we really need to know where your damned 'sack' is while you're flying your freak flag? I'm thinking your real fetish is posting this swill wherever you can and then sitting back to get off on what people reply.

I understand the common practice for breaking people of their sexual fetishes is a procedure called frontal lobotomy. Works wonders.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's probably causing brain damage


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i don't think that is technically called face sitting. For a woman, face sitting is her naked and involves you giving her cunilingus. 

I would guess you are more into smothering or trampeling. 

Why, exactly, dont you give her cunilingus when she sits on your face? that way it would be enjoyable to her, and she might want to eep doing it. Kinky sex can be fun, but it gets weird when only ONE of you is enjoying it fully.

the point is, if SHE enjoyed it as much as you did, it would not be "destroying your marriage". try modifying your fetish


----------

